# Rohloff Belt Dive 29er



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Rohloff Belt Drive 29er*


















So close I can taste it.
hopefully I will get my hands on it by the end of this week.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

I know how you feel...mine is done, but I can't have it yet!








don't mean to hijack your thread, but it seemed kind of coincidental...not a belt drive, but a rohloff all the same. who made yours? Is that steel? What finish is on it?


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

Serotta and Ti. I picked out the finish in August, I don't whether it was bead or brushed.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

looks like bead..is it a small?


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

it's custom to me, but I typically ride a medium.


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm still waiting on tires, stem, and seatpost to come in, so I can finish the build.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

That thing is going to be freaking sweet when it’s all cobbled together! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks. I will have to re-lace the back wheel, since I did it wrong. 
So far it's pretty heavy, but that was expected. 
The BB is used, but it's a Chris King so I'll regrease it and see if it spins more freely, if not i'll buy a new BB. 
The Rohloff already has a good bit of drag, and having a tensioned belt will just add to that. If it's too much I'll probably abandon it for a chain for the TD.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

How's this going so far? Building up a custom myself with a Rohloff right now and debating the belt Q (and the same bike will also have a SON hub so don't want to go too overboard with the drag!).


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm also building a Rohloff/29er. Which front ring and rear cog did you use? 

Tim


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

it's a 50 front and 20 rear tooth belt cog thing which is 44x16 or so in chain.

in other news









It rides like a dream, I can't wait until this weekend's race.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Does the belt tension feel like it increases the drag/vibration over what you normally get with the Rohloff?


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

so far no, but I may not have the tension exactly right.
I'll have to read the manual.
Pedaling it in the stand seems like a lot, but I don't remember how it was with just a chain.
I've only ridden it in the parking lot and it was a dream.

Edit
can a mod fix the title please?


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Get this on the road yet?


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

With a Lefty it would be my dream rig.:thumbsup:


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

JimInSF said:


> Get this on the road yet?


Yup,
I've got about 120 miles of gravel and 60 of single track. No issues, not slipping.
I had some oil leak out the drive side(despite not laying on that side), and it mixed with some of the excess anti seize and gunked up the belt, but that was a quick clean.


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

fokof said:


> With a Lefty it would be my dream rig.:thumbsup:


Lefty would be cool, lose some weight, but I need both fork legs to hold two bottle cages for the TD.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Project2501 said:


> Yup,
> I've got about 120 miles of gravel and 60 of single track. No issues, not slipping.
> I had some oil leak out the drive side(despite not laying on that side), and it mixed with some of the excess anti seize and gunked up the belt, but that was a quick clean.


Does it feel like the belt is adding extra drag versus the Rohloff with a chain? And any idea where/why it leaked? (Curious if the belt tension is pulling on the bearings hard enough to deform the shell and cause a leak or...)


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

JimInSF said:


> Does it feel like the belt is adding extra drag versus the Rohloff with a chain? And any idea where/why it leaked? (Curious if the belt tension is pulling on the bearings hard enough to deform the shell and cause a leak or...)


I have not noticed any drag. I'm not fast so it probably wouldn't be noticeable by me anyway.
As far as the leak goes goes, no telling. Mine has always leaked oil.


----------



## Pittzer (Apr 30, 2009)

JimInSF said:


> Does it feel like the belt is adding extra drag versus the Rohloff with a chain? And any idea where/why it leaked? (Curious if the belt tension is pulling on the bearings hard enough to deform the shell and cause a leak or...)


The axle should be bearing the load of all of the tension. The bearings would only bear the load of the bike and rider, right?


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

I think I just overfilled it. I did Cohutta 100 and it didn't leak.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

That makes more sense to me - mine's never leaked a drop.


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

20 days 13 hours
first and only belt drive to finish


----------



## crankyandy (Nov 9, 2009)

congratulations on finishing TD! Any problems with the rohloff along the way? Thinking of building a rear wheel for my 1x1


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

Zero issues with the Rohloff.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been thinking about a rohloff belt drive for my next bike. by "heavy", what are we talking about here? obviously the rohloff shifts the balance back a bit, but what's the overall weight for the bike (unloaded without all the extra bikepacking stuff)?


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

How did you feel about your available gearing?....given the wide, vast terrain you covered. Any times when you wished for taller or shorter gearing?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I've been thinking about a rohloff belt drive for my next bike. by "heavy", what are we talking about here? obviously the rohloff shifts the balance back a bit, but what's the overall weight for the bike (unloaded without all the extra bikepacking stuff)?


mine is a similar configuration at 12.5kg.


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> I've been thinking about a rohloff belt drive for my next bike. by "heavy", what are we talking about here? obviously the rohloff shifts the balance back a bit, but what's the overall weight for the bike (unloaded without all the extra bikepacking stuff)?


28lbs
the Rohloff adds about 4lbs


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

KrisRayner said:


> How did you feel about your available gearing?....given the wide, vast terrain you covered. Any times when you wished for taller or shorter gearing?


I honestly felt it had too many gears. The only gears I paid attention to(the numbers have worn off my shifter) were 1, 11, 12, 13, and 14. Anything else was just a stepping stone to get to those gears.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Project2501 said:


> 28lbs
> the Rohloff adds about 4lbs


Wow , that's a lot !!!!!!!

When I exchanged my XTR/XT/Cross-max drivetrain for the Rohloff it added 650 grams to my bike. (1 1/2 pound )

When you say "added 4 pounds" , comparing to a Single Speed ?


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Very impressive, I may try this with mine, and congratulations on finishing the tour, which is vastly more impressive than the bike (or any bike for that matter)!


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations on your TD finish. That is very impressive. And thanks for sharing your bike setup. This sounds like the ultimate no-fuss drivetrain.


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

fokof said:


> Wow , that's a lot !!!!!!!
> 
> When I exchanged my XTR/XT/Cross-max drivetrain for the Rohloff it added 650 grams to my bike. (1 1/2 pound )
> 
> When you say "added 4 pounds" , comparing to a Single Speed ?


on my 26er it went from 24 to 28 lbs when I swapped out the xo and carbon crankset for a whitebros crank and the rohloff.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Did you attempt to figure the difference between cranksets? 4 lbs seems like a big change given that according to Rohloff, the whole thing only weighs 4 lbs to begin with, and that's without deducting for the removal of the cassette & derailleur system!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

JimInSF said:


> ... the whole thing only weighs 4 lbs to begin with, and that's without deducting for the removal of the cassette & derailleur system!


Exactly.

I scraped my rim and had to redo my rear wheel and took time to weight everything and the whole thing , hub,disk , shifter , sproket , cables, weights 1800 grams (4 pounds)

From that number , you have to remove a front and rear derailleur , your old rear hub , disk , cassette , both shifters , two front rings , both cables , shorter spokes and shorter chain.


----------



## jonnybags (Jan 14, 2010)

Great to see the belt drive getting progressed here. Anyone know where to buy belt drive components from here in the UK?


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/s luttyduck/sets/72157627695964383/

Those are some photos of the wear from about 3000 miles. The belt has about 1400 miles and the rest 3000.

remove the space from the url to get it to work.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Project2501 said:


> 20 days 13 hours
> first and only belt drive to finish


Is it wrong that your bike gave me wood?


----------

